# Schecter Apocalypse Pickups - Who likes transparent pickups?



## Whammy (Nov 17, 2014)

A·poc·a·lypse














6, 7 & 8 string versions
Alnico V magnet with ceramic 8 flankers.

6-string
Bridge 14.8K - Neck 10.8K

7-string
Bridge 15.75K - Neck 11.2K

No DC Resistance readings yet for the 8-string version.

No other information apart from the usual buzz words. Overwhelming power, without sacrificing clarity.

Interesting to see another company delve into combining magnets. It's not rocket science after all. But it's not exactly a major difference compared to the Juggernaut which also uses an alnico V magnet with ceramic 8 flankers for the bridge pickup. I suppose if it works don't fix it 

I'd just love to see someone try something different like Tony Iommi's signature Gibson humbucker which was made in 1997.
An alnico II under the cover, on top of the bobbins. Then a ceramic magnet under the bobbins stacked on top of another alnico II. All held together with epoxy. No idea what it sound like but it's something different.

Anyways I digress 

Love the transparent covers. Reminds me of the early Q-Tuners


----------



## vick1000 (Nov 18, 2014)

Where's the wax?


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 18, 2014)

^ All over the coils? You can just "wax pot" a pickup and then clean every excess like everyone do with standard open coil pickups.

Looks amazing! I would love to try'em


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 18, 2014)

Everything on a Schecter will be proprietary soon. If they make their own pickups, tuners, bridges (I think they do), less money goes to other companies in the process of the build. It's not very interesting, imo. It just seems practical. Definitely bound to be something to happen for them.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 18, 2014)

These are awesome. I'm glad they're making these now that Q-Tuner's seemingly abandoned that aesthetic.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 18, 2014)

Like the look of them, interested to hear clips.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 18, 2014)

There's a soundcloud extension on the page now. Not sure if I just missed it earlier.


----------



## GunnarJames (Nov 18, 2014)

Love the look! Checked out some of the sample clips, tough to say without actually playing them but they seem to sound pretty decent for sure. Do we know what guitars these will be coming stock in yet?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh you KNOW I'm trying these...


----------



## Whammy (Nov 19, 2014)

GunnarJames said:


> Love the look! Checked out some of the sample clips, tough to say without actually playing them but they seem to sound pretty decent for sure. Do we know what guitars these will be coming stock in yet?



Schecter have been making their own pickups since the 70's.
All their pickups are hand wound in the US and as a result you only see their pickups come stock in some of their USA Production & USA Masterworks guitars.

But these pickups are stock with this guitar...
A USA Masterworks Avenger Apocalypse. $4000
USA MasterWorks : Avenger apocalypse


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2014)

Some of their 2015 guitars will be coming stock with them. I know they have some Hellraisers planned, as well as the next Jerry Horton sig. Supposedly the Banshee Elites will have them, too. 

Also, I mean the Schecter pickups in general. Not 100% which guitars will come with the Apocalypse pickups.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Nov 22, 2014)

I thought they looked a bit gimmicky, if not kinda silly until I actually saw them installed in a guitar. Surprisingly interesting and unique looking.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Nov 22, 2014)

Pickups look great, but that Avenger Apocalypse guitar looks like


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry to bump an old thread but has anyone tried these that can share their experience?


----------



## Suurf (Jul 18, 2016)

I have these in my blackjack sls but i couldnt really say how good they sound. the leads are awesome, I just dont have my 6 string set up to my preferences after it was plekked so. I just saw a video of a guy who played RC pickups that had the same exact design as the Apocalypse and he says they are possibly the best pickups he's played. So, I know when I tune my Drop C set up 6 string down to drop A, it sounds so frickin awesome. The guitar strings are pretty floppy then, and i need new strings on it.

I compared the Apo's to Emgs but this was almost a year ago and the Apocalypse completely annihilated the Emgs and I like Emgs, but I would have to re-compare again.

I want to try thr Apoc in my banshee elite 7 because the brighter wood, longer scale, and thinner strings, so I think that pickup may be the perfect one for some super super heavy distortion, but also good cleans. The pickups is very clear, very crisp, I think everyone would agree on that, clarity is there, as in you hear every note. But again I would have to compare these again to see if they are good.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 18, 2016)

I dig the look.


----------



## Zado (Jul 21, 2016)

Suurf said:


> I have these in my blackjack sls but i couldnt really say how good they sound. the leads are awesome, I just dont have my 6 string set up to my preferences after it was plekked so. I just saw a video of a guy who played RC pickups that had the same exact design as the Apocalypse and he says they are possibly the best pickups he's played. So, I know when I tune my Drop C set up 6 string down to drop A, it sounds so frickin awesome. The guitar strings are pretty floppy then, and i need new strings on it.
> 
> I compared the Apo's to Emgs but this was almost a year ago and the Apocalypse completely annihilated the Emgs and I like Emgs, but I would have to re-compare again.
> 
> I want to try thr Apoc in my banshee elite 7 because the brighter wood, longer scale, and thinner strings, so I think that pickup may be the perfect one for some super super heavy distortion, but also good cleans. The pickups is very clear, very crisp, I think everyone would agree on that, clarity is there, as in you hear every note. But again I would have to compare these again to see if they are good.



Didn't read this, sounds very interesting indeed...


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 22, 2016)

On the clear bobbin matter, Im working on getting a set of Duncan CS pups in clear. Ive been in love with em since i saw Shawn Morgans signature (massive Seether fan)


----------

